# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Round up to nearest quarter

## Dunderlin

Please can anyone help me to create a formula that will round a total to the nearest 0.25? 

e.g. 0.45 would be 0.50, 25.22 would be 25.25, 4.67 would be 4.75, 1.88 would be 2.00, etc.

Many thanks.

----------


## davesexcel

=ROUND(A1*n,0)/n

therefore to nearest quarter would be

=ROUND(A1*4,0)/4

----------


## dominicb

Good morning Dunderlin

davesexcel's already provided you with a perfectly adequate answer, but just in the interests of some of Excel's more obscure functions, you could look at the Ceiling function :

=CEILING(A1,0.25)

HTH

DominicB

----------


## phil_kx

I have tried both of these methods but neither seems to work. Try entering 17.7 and neither gives 17.75 ??

----------


## davesexcel

=ROUND(A1*4,0)/4
I entered 17.7 in A1 and I got 17.75
What are you getting?

----------


## phil_kx

Now its working thanks - my error

----------


## magictrix

great spot and thank you to whoever reads this and a giant thank you to anyone who can help.
We need to round up to the nearest 25 in a cell.  We would like to apply the formula to the cell
instead of creating another cell with formula reading the cell with data
We need to up quantities for printing on even sheets.
the page has 25 tags.  column 7 has all the qtys.
not sure if it is possible without creating a new column for the result
=ROUNDUP(A1/25,0)*25 is what i used and it worked but it is in another column to get the value
we would like to be able to update the value with the formula in the original cell
hope it made sense, thank you in advance.

Glen

949-981-6822

----------


## shg

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## FDibbins

magictrix welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## l%gT7Ic5J8s3

> Good morning Dunderlin
> 
> davesexcel's already provided you with a perfectly adequate answer, but just in the interests of some of Excel's more obscure functions, you could look at the Ceiling function :
> 
> =CEILING(A1,0.25)
> 
> HTH
> 
> DominicB



Just stumbled on this ~2 years later, but wanted to give a heads up that this solution only rounds up and doesn't go to the nearest. For example, if you have 12.8 hours, you may want to round to 12.75 and not up to 13.

In my test point, I have a timesheet that adds hours in 15 minute increments and have an overall hourly goal of 80% to billable to clients. Trying to compare whether or not I'm hitting the target using ceiling wasn't working. The simple round/divide by 4 solution posted by Davesexcel worked perfectly.

----------


## davesexcel

> Just stumbled on this ~2 years later........



Just a note, this thread is 12 years old. :Smilie:

----------


## l%gT7Ic5J8s3

> Just a note, this thread is 12 years old.



Hah! I had only seen the reply from 2016 and didn't realize the original was from 2006. Either way - helped me out this morning.

----------


## cdhampshire

Hi,

Sorry to jump on this thread but I have a related query.

Is there a way I can use a ROUND formula to both round up or down to a certain figure?

what I mean is that people can enter a piece of data that reflect a time stamp. when they enter a time with either half hour (0.3 ) or a full hour (1) then I want it to stay as it is but if they enter 0.15, I want it to round down to 0 and if they enter 0.45 (45mins) I want to round down to 0.3

Thanks

----------


## davesexcel

> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to jump on this thread but I have a related query.
> 
> Is there a way I can use a ROUND formula to both round up or down to a certain figure?
> 
> what I mean is that people can enter a piece of data that reflect a time stamp. when they enter a time with either half hour (0.3 ) or a full hour (1) then I want it to stay as it is but if they enter 0.15, I want it to round down to 0 and if they enter 0.45 (45mins) I want to round down to 0.3
> 
> Thanks



Please start a new thread. Don't add a new question to a 12 year old thread.
This question is marked as "Solved", there would be no reason for somebody to even open the post to see what it is about.

----------

